# Toasted pumpkin seeds



## corazon (Oct 25, 2005)

I've decided to make toasted pumpkin seeds after carving pumpkins this year.  I saw one recipe that tossed the seeds in melted butter and salt before putting them in the oven, sounds interesting to me.  What is your favorite way of doing them?  Happy Halloween to be!


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 25, 2005)

I soak them in salt water overnight, toss with oil, season (salt, garlic, onion, chili powder, smoke salt, etc.) and bake until golden.  I don't like them all dried out and tough though!    patooey!


----------



## auntdot (Oct 25, 2005)

Have made them every year essentially doing what Shannon does (also love cumin as a seasoning, but always make some with plain old salt) except have never soaked in salt water (why, because I never heard of it).

Can I ask what that step does?

Thanks.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 25, 2005)

I soak in salt water if not for any other reason, just for flavouring


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 25, 2005)

Growing up we always washed them throughly, left them over night (if memory serves me right) and than baked them with salt and a drizzle of oil. So I've carried on doing it this way myself. I love to taste the natural flavour of the seeds, but I would certainly give your recipe a try Daisy - yum yum!!!


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 25, 2005)

sounds good to me too, I will have to try that this weekend when we carve some more punkins!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice thread Corazon 

I soak mine overnight in salt water, then roast with peanut oil and grey salt..My kids and I love them this way..
kadesma


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 25, 2005)

I usually wash them and let them dry then toss with a little oil and salt them before putting them in the oven to roast.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 25, 2005)

For those who like their seeds to be spicy!

*Fiery Pumpkin Seeds

* *INGREDIENTS:*



2 cups raw pumpkin seeds
1/4 cup butter, melted
1/2 tsp. Tabasco sauce
1 tsp. cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp. cumin
1 Tbsp. chili powder
*PREPARATION:*

  Place pumpkin seeds on ungreased cookie sheet. Mix together butter and Tabasco sauce and drizzle over the seeds. 

  Combine spices and sprinkle over the coated seeds. Toss well to coat. 

  Bake at 300 degrees 35-45 minutes until golden brown and crisp, stirring seeds once halfway through baking. 

Store in airtight container.


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 25, 2005)

How delightfully timely!  I was just trying to decide whether to do them or not!  I will!  And I will soak them in salt water first!


Thank you very much!

2


----------



## corazon (Oct 26, 2005)

What does soaking them in salt water do?  Does it infuse the seeds with the salt flavor or does it help with texture or what?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 26, 2005)

everyone wonders the purpose of salt water, I am wondering the purpose of the oil....I have never oiled mine...I soak em then while raosting I just sprinkle on the spices I want, sticks quite well.....and tastes well too!


----------



## marmalady (Oct 27, 2005)

Try roasting some shelled pumpkin seeds tossed with tamari or soy sauce!


----------



## HappyAvocado (Oct 27, 2005)

i always put salt and sugar on mine.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 27, 2005)

I like them plain, just toast them in the frying pan, nothing added.


----------



## licia (Oct 27, 2005)

Katie Couric was talking about roasted pumpkin seeds on the Today Show this morning.  She said she washed them, then added olive oil and salt and roasted them.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 27, 2005)

I did a little this morning.  I had a pumpkin that was "going" on me, as the stem had a little rotten spot on it, so I decided to get the seeds out and roast them before it was to late.

I rinsed them, then soaked in salt water for several hours yesterday.  I set them up to dry overnight.  This morning, I tossed them with a little vegetable oil and salt.  I roasted them in a 350°F oven for about 15 - 18 minutes.  Boy, they were tasty!

I see that a couple of you all season pumpkin seeds with some southwest seasonings.  I had an idea at work.  Does anyone have a recipe for Honey-Roasted Peanuts?  If so, do you think it would work to swap out the peanuts with pumkin seeds?


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 30, 2005)

yum yum, I started nosing around on the net, looking for a honey roasted nut recipe, but could not find any to my liking that resulted in a thicker coating.  So I used a candied but recipe on some punkin seeds this evening- they are pourin' out of my ears after carving 4 punkins, so I had a few to waste if it flopped.  They turned out awesome!!!  

1 1/2 cups pumpkin seeds
2T butter
1/2 cup sugar (I am gonna try brown tomorrow)
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp vanilla

Toast pumpkin seeds briefly to rid of excess moisture.  Add butter, cook 1 or 2 minutes, may get tough if any longer.  Add remaining ingredients and cook on high heat until soft ball stage.  Spread on greased foil or waxed paper, cool, and separate.  I dashed a little salt on too.  mm mmm mmmmm!  Smells wonderful too!


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 30, 2005)

>candied NUT recipe<  ehm ehm  (yawn)





			
				shannon in KS said:
			
		

> yum yum, I started nosing around on the net, looking for a honey roasted nut recipe, but could not find any to my liking that resulted in a thicker coating. So I used a candied but recipe on some punkin seeds this evening- they are pourin' out of my ears after carving 4 punkins, so I had a few to waste if it flopped. They turned out awesome!!!
> 
> 1 1/2 cups pumpkin seeds
> 2T butter
> ...


----------



## crewsk (Oct 31, 2005)

Shannon, that looks really good! Too bad I don't have a candy thermometer or experience whit judging the stages without one or I'd make those. Right now my pumpkin seeds are in the oven with butter, salt, cayenne-garlic sauce, & a little garlic powder. I've never toasted pumpkin seeds before so this is a new experience for me. They smell really good & I can't wait to try them!


----------



## middie (Oct 31, 2005)

i just toss mine with oil and sprinkle with salt before i toast them. crewsk you'll love them. they're very tasty. better than sunflower seeds. this time i'm trying shannon's way. thank you for sharing this btw shannon !


----------



## crewsk (Oct 31, 2005)

Tell me something, when you eat them, do you just eat the whole thing or do you have to shell them like sunflower seeds?


----------



## GB (Oct 31, 2005)

This year I am going to toss them with olive oil and then chili powder instead of salt. I did soak them in salt-water last night though. This is the first time I have done that, but since so many people here do that step then it must be good


----------



## middie (Oct 31, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Tell me something, when you eat them, do you just eat the whole thing or do you have to shell them like sunflower seeds?


 
i eat the whole thing crewsk !


----------



## crewsk (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks middie! See, I told you this was new for me!


----------



## middie (Oct 31, 2005)

then again i eat the whole sunflower seed too, shell and all


----------



## crewsk (Oct 31, 2005)

Now that I couldn't do! I tried my seeds & they are very good. Just enough heat to them to burn the back of your tounge as your swallowing them.


----------



## corazon (Oct 31, 2005)

Are you supposed to dry them before cooking?  I am attempting on drying them but I'm not sure what the best method is for doing so.  I just scattered them on paper towels but have found those pumpkin seeds to be very sticky.  How do you guys do it?  What's the secret trick?  or treat?


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 31, 2005)

I would just dry them straight onto a sheet pan, and if they stick to that, scrape them up with a spat, then toss with oil and seasonings.


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 31, 2005)

eeehh, just whenever it starts really sticking to the seeds. I winged it!  When they cooled of the coating was not at crunchy, but everyone at work LOVED them today!  





			
				crewsk said:
			
		

> Shannon, that looks really good! Too bad I don't have a candy thermometer or experience whit judging the stages without one or I'd make those. Right now my pumpkin seeds are in the oven with butter, salt, cayenne-garlic sauce, & a little garlic powder. I've never toasted pumpkin seeds before so this is a new experience for me. They smell really good & I can't wait to try them!


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 31, 2005)

2nd time around this evening...

1 1/2 cups seeds
4 T butter
1 cup sugar
3 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp molasses

made a much thicker coating!   Happy Halloween everyone!



			
				shannon in KS said:
			
		

> eeehh, just whenever it starts really sticking to the seeds. I winged it! When they cooled of the coating was not at crunchy, but everyone at work LOVED them today!


----------



## GB (Nov 1, 2005)

My seeds came out great. I soaked in salt-water overnight then tossed with olive oil and chili powder and a little salt. They were delicious. I do not think the salt-water soak did anything noticeable though. I think I will skip that step next time.


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't want to be a wet blanket but.....  anybody with diverticulitis or a compromised colon should NOT eat these.  Of course they also can't eat popcorn or most nuts but these would be especially brutal for them.  I love them - but since they are not a common food - they are possibly something a Dr. might not think to warn you about.  

I want all my DC friends to stay healthy! 

2


----------

